# Hello, new to sight, just a quick question about shifter..



## 06blackgto (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello I just traded in my srt-4 for a 06' black on black m6 gto. just picked it up last saturday. I have a question, I couldn't find anything about it in the search function.

the shifter seems stiff. like when it is in neutral and I can push the shifter towards the right and it will stay there. or push it to the left and it will stay there. I have to pull it back to the middle. is this normal on our cars?

because like when I start coming to a stop, or the bottom of a ramp, I'll pull the car like out of 5th. gear, and it will sit on that side...

just seems really stiff.... thanks for any help...


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

The stock shifter is crap.
The first mod I did was change the shifter and it seems like the stock shifter had as much play in it in gear as my GMM does now in neutral.

When I got my GMM, they were the only alternative to the B&M, which had some design issues. Now there is also a Hurst shifter which I hear is nice. Neither is cheap nor easy to install.

BTW, I love my GMM 'street'


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

06blackgto said:


> Hello I just traded in my srt-4 for a 06' black on black m6 gto. just picked it up last saturday. I have a question, I couldn't find anything about it in the search function.
> 
> the shifter seems stiff. like when it is in neutral and I can push the shifter towards the right and it will stay there. or push it to the left and it will stay there. I have to pull it back to the middle. is this normal on our cars?
> 
> ...


That is not normal. I replaced mine with the GMM ripshifter quite a while back.


----------



## 06blackgto (Nov 28, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> That is not normal. I replaced mine with the GMM ripshifter quite a while back.



thanks... I think I get myself the gmm ripshifter for my christmas present to myself...:lol:


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Good call. With a good shifter the quality of the drivetrain is well enhanced.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

not normal,,if under you still are covered I would let the dealer fix it for free...I would do this before the shifter mod just incase it is something other than the shifter,,sounds like it could be in the tranny to me?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have a a4 bit test drove a few m6 and the stock shifter is like driving a 18 wheeler, very sloppy


----------



## 06blackgto (Nov 28, 2007)

flyer469 said:


> not normal,,if under you still are covered I would let the dealer fix it for free...I would do this before the shifter mod just incase it is something other than the shifter,,sounds like it could be in the tranny to me?


yeah it's going in the shop next week. I felt my buddy's 04 gto shifter, and it is nothing like mine. it moves alot free'er... def. going in the shop. plus it looks like my pass. side cv boot is leaking alittle, and I hear a little howling in the rearend when I let off the throttle at highway speeds in gear...


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I bet you bought the car used. Definitely NOT normal, and don't think it'll be the shifter either. Shifter should rebound to the center when pushed to either side and let go. I believe those springs are in the tranny itself, but will let an expert comment on that.

I don't race my car, so can't speak for those who do, but I have no complaints with my stock shifter. Changing the tranny fluid with RP Synchromax helped a lot, especially when cold. Yes, it's a little notchy, but I like it that way. Still a little stiff to 2nd when cold, but not rushing the shift solves the problem. Have never shifted to a wrong gear. 
Besides, there's always a compromise with everything. Would I like a bit better shifting action? Maybe, but not at the expense of extra noise, which exactly what you get, regardless of A/M shifter. Later.
JC


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

*Rip Shifter hints 2004 GTO*

Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays.....good day all
Michael


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

Factory shifter is well known for being crap. Even if you get the factory one replaced, you will soon find yourself wanting a better, more responsive shifter if you do any spirited driving, or for track use. 

A few different models to choose from, I have had a B&M for almost 3 years. Make sure you research carefully as some folks have had problems with ALL models, though the B&M has a well known bolt problem. 

Good luck.


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

Stock shifter is junk fosho. I have the Billet and you can't miss third with it. It is much shorter on the throws also compared to the gmm.


----------

